# enclousure ideas



## houdini101 (Jun 14, 2013)

i have a 5ft spotted python and the enclosure I have it in is far to big its H2160xL900xW600 
im basically looking at halving this at the moment at least with a piece of ply board through the 
middle with a set of pull out draw hinges so it makes it easy to get out and clean. Now being winter 
at the moment he's quite content on just basking in his light so i was looking at incorperating some sort
of landscape into the enclosure for him to explore during summer.More often than not its hot so I was looking at 


so bassically im just wanting some ideas on what to in or any websites with ideas
and if any one can tell me anything else i need to think of it would appreciated
below is a picture of the enclousure


----------



## Gruni (Jun 14, 2013)

I set mine up with a 'natural' element to it. Skittles loves the crevices to climb and the log but also the fact that she can hide behind the clumps of plants I have in there as well. Skittles is about 1.2m and 2 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## Gruni (Jun 14, 2013)

BTW your attachment won't open.


----------



## Craigo (Jun 14, 2013)

So your just after some landscape ideas? Why not make fake rock wall for back of enclosure and/or fake rocks for bottom of enclosure as well as some fake plants. And tree branches.


----------



## houdini101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gruni said:


> BTW your attachment won't open.



there fixed it up


----------



## houdini101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Craigo said:


> So your just after some landscape ideas? Why not make fake rock wall for back of enclosure and/or fake rocks for bottom of enclosure as well as some fake plants. And tree branches.



yer thought of these things but i spose I would like to see what other people have done 
so i can get rough idea of where i would like to go with things the oter thing im thinking is weather i have got to much depth in the enclousure


----------



## Gruni (Jun 14, 2013)

Best thing you can do is trawl through the threads here in DIY where many of us have extensive how too suggestions and some inspiring final products. It's what got me motivated to build the TV cabinet.


----------



## Craigo (Jun 15, 2013)

Like gruni suggested, check out the DIY threads on here. I just joined a DIY group on here to.
I also checked out YouTube, and it helped me heaps as well. Try search YouTube for things like snake terrarium, terrarium set up, snake enclosure set up ect... There is also how to make videos on there for fake rocks ect


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow at 2160 H you could make a bank of 4 spotty enclosures or maybe 3, you don't need much height for a spotty, if you went that way you could make 3 different seasonal enclosures and swap him/her around (as long as a stress issue does not occur) down the bottom in winter with a modicum of heat and light in the middle spring/summer with spring type deco's and then up the top for summer/autumn with deco's to match, would look good i reckon. ...........................................Ron


----------



## Porkbones (Jun 16, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Best thing you can do is trawl through the threads here in DIY where many of us have extensive how too suggestions and some inspiring final products. It's what got me motivated to build the TV cabinet.



Yep good idea.so many different designs and looks.


----------



## ReptileJimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

Go to beaches after a king tide ! That's where I found my piece of mangrove wood that had stones embedded in it. You also need plants. Get them from your local cheap store, and spray them down with F10 so there are no parasites. 
Here is mine 
View attachment 291298


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 16, 2013)

ReptileJimmy said:


> Go to beaches after a king tide ! That's where I found my piece of mangrove wood that had stones embedded in it. You also need plants. Get them from your local cheap store, and spray them down with F10 so there are no parasites.
> Here is mine
> View attachment 291298



Your attachment didn't work


----------



## ReptileJimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Your attachment didn't work


I will try again?


----------



## ReptileJimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope this worked ?


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep, worked this time  Thank you !


----------

